
Hikvision has marketed an AI camera that identifies Uyghurs on its China website - hardmaru
https://ipvm.com/reports/hikvision-uyghur
======
avocado4
Same company that vowed to set up an internal ethics panel and promised that
they aren't doing much business in Xinjiang.

